# Police clearance from Dubai, UAE



## SammyBoy (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello, 

I have stayed in Dubai for more than a year in the last 10 years. Due to this I have to get a police clearance certificate from Dubai. Has anyone else got this certificate from Dubai Police? Please can you share the process that you followed? 

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## drebarr (Nov 26, 2014)

I got my clearance before i left Dubai but keen to see how you will get yours as mine will reach its 1 year expiry next month and i may need to get it done again. I hope not as we both know its probably not going to be the easiest to get


----------



## Mechy (Mar 18, 2015)

*Mechy*



SammyBoy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have stayed in Dubai for more than a year in the last 10 years. Due to this I have to get a police clearance certificate from Dubai. Has anyone else got this certificate from Dubai Police? Please can you share the process that you followed?
> 
> ...


You can have complete info on the procedure through Dubai Police website.

First you need to get your fingerprints through your local police department (your country of origin) then get them verified through UAE Consulate in your country. After that you need to courier these finger prints to DubaI Police. submit online fees.
oR IF YOU HAVE ANY RELATIVE OR FRIEND IN DUBAI, JUST LET YOUR FRIEND GO TO THE POLICE STATION ALONG WITH YOUR FINGERPRINTS (VERIFIED THROUGH UAE CONSULATE) and he pays the fee. he will get your PCC in 2 working days.
BTW I got my PCC through the later process.


----------



## SammyBoy (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Mechy, I also took help of my cousin in Dubai. 

@drebarr - Here's what I did, quite similar to what Mechy has mentioned above. 

I am in the UK, so first had to get the fingerprints done at Scotland Yard office in London. I then had to get the fingerprints attested by UK FCO office and then by UAE embassy in London. Then I sent all the documents to my cousin in Dubai who submitted the documents to Dubai police office and received the clearance certificate within 2 days. Then this had to be attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Dubai. 

Overall it cost me about £400 and took more than a month. But happy that this is finally done.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## ammiy (Jun 10, 2012)

I have applied for PCC for UAE Embassy in Australia. Its been 7 months but I have not received the PCC. 

Any advise how should I go about?


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey (Jun 28, 2017)

SammyBoy said:


> Thanks Mechy, I also took help of my cousin in Dubai.
> 
> @drebarr - Here's what I did, quite similar to what Mechy has mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

I am currently going through a similar process. May I ask how you go about getting it attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## sheeling79 (Feb 6, 2018)

this might be a dead thread but has anybody gone through this process of obtaining the certificate from Dubai recently?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I have to get a police Clarence report in Duabi ,I applied online Dubai police Clarence , I received a Dubai police Clarence.
Agent told me that is the wrong one , Its for the city I need a national one -UAE 
police Clarence, 
I called the UAE embassy in Shanghai to get more information 
They said first finger prints from the police station or notary office, then translate it to Arabic language then certify the documents from foreign ministry then from the UAE embassy, and they said they will send the document to UAE and it will take 2 months or more to receive it ,
I don't have a friend in Dubai to help me 
Can i do it online ? If yes can anyone give me the website please 
Any one can help me please?


----------



## rjbloomhunts (Mar 21, 2018)

*How to get a police check/good behaviour certificate*

Hey everyone as of the date of this post, this is the information which was given to me in a word document by the UAE Embassy in Canberra. if you already have a UAE ID, valid or expired, you can apply online. If not, below is what you need. Contact the embassy for the forms you will need and they will send it to you by email. Hope this helps.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you wish to apply on-line for a Police Clearance Certificate from Dubai, UAE, you can visit the following web site (Dubai police website) and search how to apply.

Please fulfill the following requirements if you decide to apply through the Embassy of UAE in Canberra:

Police Clearance requirements

Applicants from Australia who wish to apply for obtaining a Police Clearance Certificate from the United Arab Emirates are required to submit to the Embassy of UAE in Canberra (12 Bulwarra Close, O'malley ACT 2606 Australia Att. Consular Section, Phone +61-2-62868802) the following documents:

• Applicant's clear, light & colored copy of UAE Identity Card OR original Finger Print Certificate issued by the Australian Police which has to authenticated by one of the Australian Department Foreign Affairs & Trade offices in the Australian States.

•	A fee that be paid on-line by the applicant for legalization of the Identity Card OR original Finger Print Certificate.
•	A fee for the amount of 115 Emirati Dirhams by cash for the issuance of the Police Clearance Certificate by the UAE Police.
•	A clear & colored Passport Photocopy ( for both Current & Old passport ) as well as copies of UAE residence visas which shows the total period of the applicant's stay in UAE.
•	Two recent passport size personal photographs of the applicant.
•	Filled application form of Criminal Antecedents clearance certificate Electronically.(Applicant should answer the last Question, (This certificate will be presented to competent authorities) e.g. Australian Immigration.)
•	A pre-paid self-addressed return envelope to post to the applicant the Police clearance certificate upon its receipt from UAE Police.
•	A covering letter which includes day phone number, e-mail address, mailing address&#8230;. of the applicant.

Post the above mentioned documents to the Embassy of UAE in Canberra. The Embassy will send all the documents of the applicant to the UAE Police Head Quarter for issuance of the requested Police clearance certificate. This process will take up to 03 months or more from the posting date of the applicant's application to the UAE. As soon as the Embassy receives the Police clearance certificate, it will be posted to the applicant.
Please note that the Consular Section in the Embassy of UAE will contact the applicant upon the receipt the Police Clearance Certificate from the UAE.

Steps of paying the fee of legalization of the Identity Card OR original Finger Print Certificate on-line. Please note that the 115 Dirhams has to be paid by cash on top of the fee which you are going to pay it on-line and send with other documents

Please find attached (03 pages) Instructions for a new payment method of legalization fees on-line. You need to follow the steps of the Instruction which assists you also how much you are going to pay each month according the type of your document/s.

(A) choose in the system "individual" and click "attestation" go to: new register and then: log-in.

1. click: certificates to pay the Certificates (educational, marriage, divorce, birth, finger print, Practice certificate/s, certificate of origin and related documents.......

2. click agencies to pay to commercial documents(commercial power of attorney, registration of a company, certificate of incorporation, memorandum of association & articles, appoint of director, resolution, minutes of meeting, extract of a company, agency agreement..... any other commercial docs.)

Please authenticate all the certificate/s from the Australian Department of Foreign Affairs & Trade in one of its Offices in the Australian States or Territories and include a pre-paid self-addressed return envelope (Express post A4 size).

(B) Choose in the system "Business" to pay commercial invoice/s. (stamp documents from the Austrian Chamber of Commerce)

E-mail a copy (for each document) of the receipt and write in your covering letter, "the authenticated document/s is/are going to be posted to you" as well as enclose a copy of it for each document with the document/s which you are going to post.

If you are sending a commercial invoice and its related documents (certificate of origin, health, halal, packing list......), please stamp it either Australia Arab Chamber of commerce or Australian Chamber of Commerce & Industry.

Embassy of the United Arab Emirates

Att. Consular Section

12 Bulwarra close

O'malley - Canberra

ACT 2606, Australia

Phone: 61-2-6286 8802

Thank you


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I got a Dubai police clearance report online and it was quick , 
But I have been told by my agent it should be uae police clearance not Dubai 
I have to go through all these finger print process , 
I am planing to send all my relavent documents with certified fingerprints to a friend in Dubai so she can go the GHQ police in Dubai , hopefully it will work soon 
The uae embassy told me it will take more than 3 months to receive the police clearance certificate if I go through the embassy🤦‍♀️🏼
I thought of doing it via my friend .


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

Could you please tell whether you submit a Dubai police clearance report or uae police clearance report ? 
I already got a Dubai police clearance 
Is this one right ?


----------



## dexulans (Aug 29, 2018)

pls ignore this


----------



## dexulans (Aug 29, 2018)

*Thanks rjbloomhunts*



rjbloomhunts said:


> Hey everyone as of the date of this post, this is the information which was given to me in a word document by the UAE Embassy in Canberra. if you already have a UAE ID, valid or expired, you can apply online. If not, below is what you need. Contact the embassy for the forms you will need and they will send it to you by email. Hope this helps.


This is very detailed and I really appreciate as I could not find this info anywhere else ... It used to be on the UAE embassy website but now has been deleted ...


----------



## jagjit Heeralall (Sep 17, 2018)

GazJaz said:


> I have to get a police Clarence report in Duabi ,I applied online Dubai police Clarence , I received a Dubai police Clarence.
> Agent told me that is the wrong one , Its for the city I need a national one -UAE
> police Clarence,
> I called the UAE embassy in Shanghai to get more information
> ...


Genius attestation in Dubai check website


----------



## nomaduser (Sep 17, 2018)

rjbloomhunts said:


> Hey everyone as of the date of this post, this is the information which was given to me in a word document by the UAE Embassy in Canberra. if you already have a UAE ID, valid or expired, you can apply online. If not, below is what you need. Contact the embassy for the forms you will need and they will send it to you by email. Hope this helps.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Have you applied via the embassy? I have been contacting them everyday to understand the procedure to apply for PCC but they are not very helpful. Could you please tell me where I can find the finger print certificate? And how to get the documents authenticated with the Dept of Foreign Affairs & Trade? Please help me out because I am running out of time.


----------



## hemanththimmappa (Jun 3, 2019)

*Police clearance from Dubai*

I got my clearance from a company in India. They gave me the certificate in about a weeks time. You can check with them. I think they are also available in Australia. Sharing their details
International Fingerprinting services India
+91-9643014524


----------

